# Ukrain composer GRAFRAY



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Hmm.. In the "Be Happy", the sax player takes breaths but the notes continue while he's inhaling


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Prime Orchestra looks interesting. A symphony with a DJ isn't something you'll encounter everyday. @grafray Are you associated with them? It seems like the sound of the music isn't the same as the music seen being orchestrated in the youtube video.


----------



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)

Vasks said:


> Hmm.. In the "Be Happy", the sax player takes breaths but the notes continue while he's inhaling


Thanks but i am not good at English and sometime does not understand what you wanted tu say ))))


----------



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)

Hogwash said:


> Prime Orchestra looks interesting. A symphony with a DJ isn't something you'll encounter everyday. @grafray Are you associated with them? It seems like the sound of the music isn't the same as the music seen being orchestrated in the youtube video.


Prime orchestra are my frends i uses only their video for my computer orchestra music. Al my music wtitten by PC


----------



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)

Hogwash said:


> Prime Orchestra looks interesting. A symphony with a DJ isn't something you'll encounter everyday. @grafray Are you associated with them? It seems like the sound of the music isn't the same as the music seen being orchestrated in the youtube video.


They are my friends i uses tair video for my PC orchestra music written on computer


----------



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)

grafray said:


>


----------



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)

grafray said:


>


----------



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)

grafray said:


>


----------



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)

grafray said:


>


----------



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)




----------

